# Vibrationswecker selbst programmieren

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Hintergrund:

Meine Freundin wacht immer auf, wenn ich mir zu "unmenschlichen Zeiten" einen Wecker stelle, um zu lernen. Nun habe ich im Internet mal geschaut, was es so gibt, das einen weckt, ohne ein akustisches Signal abzugeben.

Abgesehen von nomalen Uhren mit Vibrationsalarm habe ich nichts gefunden, und die will ich mir nicht kaufen.

Nun dachte ich an Folgendes:

- Vibrationseinheit aus einem alten Handy

- kl. Akku

- zentrale Steuereinheit

- irgendeine Schnittstelle zum Einstellen der Weckzeit

das Ganze kommt dann in so ein kleines Schweißband und wird am Arm/Fuß getragen und weckt dich dann komplett lautlos.

Nun die Frage, da ich mich mit sowas überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt habe:

Welche Sprache? Ich denke irgendwie an Assembler?

Woher bekomm ich solche "Controller"? (Der muss ja nur intern die Zeit zählen, und dann zur richtigen Zeit eine halbe Minute den Stromfluss herstellen.

Habt ihr eine bessere Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Wolle

Vielleicht ein voll funktionsfähiges Unterwegstelefon (mit Vibrationsalarm) nehmen, und die Klingellautstärke auf Null stellen. An irgendeinen Rechner ein analoges Modem hängen und per Cronjob zur gewünschten Zeit einfach anrufen.

Aber vielleicht befriedigt die Lösung den Basteltrieb nicht?

Edith: Ich vergass die Strahlung...

Also 2. Versuch: Weckzeit per Rechner erzeugen, Signal über eine parallele oder serielle Schnittstelle abgreifen und als Bastellösung mit ein bischen Elektronik (es sollte schon ein Transistor und eine Handvoll Widerstände tun) den Vibrator ansteuern.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das mit dem Vibrator wollen wir mal nicht als Möglichkeit nehmen  :Wink: 

Aber es geht mir auch darum, dass es klein werden soll. Mir schwebt so 6x5x1cm (LxBxH) vor.

Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach ein kleines Handy nehmen  :Wink:  Aber das macht kein Spaß, ich will basteln.  :Wink: 

Hoffe, es kommen noch ein paar gute Ideen.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

Warum so aufwändig?

Man nehme ein Vibrahandy mit Weckfunktion, stelle den Wecker auf Vibra only und gut.

und bevor das 'strahlt aber' Argument kommt - i.d.R. funktionieren die Wecker der Telefone auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun die Frage, da ich mich mit sowas überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt habe:
> 
> Welche Sprache? Ich denke irgendwie an Assembler?
> ...

 

Das klingt nach einer Aufgabe für einen Atmel Microcontroller  :Very Happy:  Zum Beispiel den ATMega16 bekommste schon für zwei bis drei Euro, und den kannst du je nach Wahl in C oder Assembler programmieren. Ist relativ einfach. Habe damit mal einen Funkwecker realisiert, als Projekt für ein Wahlfach an der FH, also gar nicht so weit weg von deinem Wunsch  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

1. Spieltrieb  :Smile: 

2. Habe ich nur ein sehr großes Handy, und das ist nicht praktikabel.

Aber an sich ist das natürlich eine billige, und vor allem einfache Lösung.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Nun die Frage, da ich mich mit sowas überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt habe:
> 
> Welche Sprache? Ich denke irgendwie an Assembler?
> ...

 

Na das klingt ja schonmal gut.

Nun die Hauptfrage: Kann ich mit so einem Microcontroller denn die Stromversorgung des Vibrationsgerätes steuern?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Natürlich. Du brauchst nur einen 9V-Block, der versorgt den µC, und dieser wiederrum dürfte noch genug über haben um den Vibrator zu versorgen. So viel Energie wird der ja bestimmt nicht brauchen, denke ich.

Also mein Funkwecker hatte so einen Piepser zum Wecken verwendet, das Ding war pervers laut und nervig, aber für deine Zwecke ja eher nicht das was du willst  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

wieso eigentlich vibration?

könntest das ganze auch per reizstrom laufen lassen, spart die vibrationseinheit und weckt garantiert auf  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> wieso eigentlich vibration?
> 
> könntest das ganze auch per reizstrom laufen lassen, spart die vibrationseinheit und weckt garantiert auf 

 

a) Bräuchte man dazu recht hohe Spannungen

b) Würden die lauten Schreie beim Aufwachen die Freundin auch wieder wecken   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## franzf

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> wieso eigentlich vibration?
> 
> könntest das ganze auch per reizstrom laufen lassen, spart die vibrationseinheit und weckt garantiert auf 

 

Das geht dann aber noch leichter:

Zeitschaltuhr in die Steckdose, darin Stecker mit am anderen Ende offenem Kabel, welches du dir an den Zeh bindest. Gut, die Steckdose sollte eine eigene Sicherung haben, wenn du im ganzen Zimmer/Bereich/Haus den Stromausfall verhindern willst. Aber mit Sicherheit die einfachste, schnellste und billigste Lösung  :Wink: 

Nachtrag:

Wenn hier jemand reinschaut und anhand der Anzahl meiner Beiträge versucht, einen gewissen Wahrheitsgehalt aus meinem Vorschlag herauszulesen, soll enttäuscht werden. Strom ist und bleibt gefährlich. Auch am Zeh, und mit Zeitschaltuhr.

----------

## apraxas

[quote="Finswimmer"][quote="Bloodsurfer"] *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Na das klingt ja schonmal gut.
> ...

 

Die AVRs liefern iirc 20mA direkt - also eine Treiberstufe (aka Transistor) wirst schon brauchen.

Dazu kommen ansich nur Quarz, ein paar passive Bauteile für den Schwingkreis, Bedienelemente. Und softwareseitig müsstest du dich um die Uhr, Einstellen von Uhrzeit und Weckzeit und natürlich das Wecken kümmern.

----------

## momonster

Oder einfach mal eine Reha-Firma fragen:

http://www.reha-com-tech.de/blink_und_vibrationswecker/content.htm

----------

## Finswimmer

 *momonster wrote:*   

> Oder einfach mal eine Reha-Firma fragen:
> 
> http://www.reha-com-tech.de/blink_und_vibrationswecker/content.htm

 

Nee nee. Für mich ist das nur eine Aufgabenstellung, damit ich später was sinnvolles damit anfangen kann.

Ich will das alles selbst bauen  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 2. Habe ich nur ein sehr großes Handy, und das ist nicht praktikabel.

 

Unters Kopfkissen damit

Ersatzweise ein Weidezaungenerator(+Zeitschaltuhr) und den Weidezaun selbst (also den 'Draht') auf deiner Bettseite unters Laken - hellwach in unter 2 Sekunden und weit weniger ungesund wie franzf's Variante.

Nachteil: Wenn mal morgendlicher Sex stattfindet zu der Zeit wirst du sehr lange keinen mehr bekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

besonders schön, wenn man die nacht über geschwitzt hat. aber weidezaun hat schon zuviel bums um nur aufzuwecken, das haut ordentlich rein  :Smile: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ersatzweise ein Weidezaungenerator(+Zeitschaltuhr) und den Weidezaun selbst (also den 'Draht') auf deiner Bettseite unters Laken - hellwach in unter 2 Sekunden und weit weniger ungesund wie franzf's Variante.
> 
> Nachteil: Wenn mal morgendlicher Sex stattfindet zu der Zeit wirst du sehr lange keinen mehr bekommen 

 

Ich liebe diesen Vorschlag  :Laughing: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Pah. Alles Ignoranten  :Wink: 

Wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ihr euch über meine Idee so lustig macht?

Oder seid ihr alle Singles?   :Twisted Evil: 

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Pah. Alles Ignoranten 
> 
> Wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ihr euch über meine Idee so lustig macht?
> 
> Oder seid ihr alle Singles?  
> ...

 

Leichter Schlaf und/oder Freundin mit festem Schlaf   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Pah. Alles Ignoranten 
> 
> Wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ihr euch über meine Idee so lustig macht?
> 
> Oder seid ihr alle Singles?  
> ...

 

Doof. Bei mir ist es umgekehrt:

Ich schlaf wie ein Stein und meine Freundin wacht auf, wenn ich mich zu laut umdrehe...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie macht ihr das denn, wenn ihr euch über meine Idee so lustig macht?

 

mal so ein paar generelle Ideen dazu

- getrennte Schlafzimmer

- sie steht sowieso früher auf

- sie geht nach dem Sex nach Hause

- Handy unter dem Kopfkissen

- geschlafen wird tagsüber im Büro

- Bett mit Massage- bzw. 'Hochklapp'funktion wie im Krankenhaus (via Zeitschaltuhr)

- zeitgesteuerter Wassertropfengenerator über dem Bett (auf der richtigen Seite *g*)

- Armbanduhr mit Vibrawecker

- für die mit 'Disco-Torte' als Freundin - sehr hochfrequenten Pfeifton zum Wecken

- Lichtwecker aka Wakeup Light

- Schlafphasenwecker

- zeitgesteuerte Kaffemaschine nebens Bett - der Duft weckt auch

----------

## artbody

ScheibenreinigerWasserpumpe + Schlauch + Wasserbehälter aus dem Auto übers Bett + Zeitschaltuhr + 12V Netzteil  :Laughing: 

» 100% Wecksicherheit

Zeitschaltuhr und Betonrüttler am Bettrahmen  :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

Junges Kätzchen...

Die werden garantiert zu den unmöglichsten (Schlaf)zeiten wach, und niemand kann böse reagieren, wenn einem so ein Wollknäuel schnurrend und maunzend ins Gesicht springt und einen abschleckt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Bett mit [...] 'Hochklapp'funktion wie im Krankenhaus (via Zeitschaltuhr)
> 
> 

 

Ich stell mir gerade das Gesicht vor, wenn jmd., der lieber auf dem Bauch schlaeft, so geweckt wird.

----------

## Evildad

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Junges Kätzchen...
> 
> Die werden garantiert zu den unmöglichsten (Schlaf)zeiten wach, und niemand kann böse reagieren, wenn einem so ein Wollknäuel schnurrend und maunzend ins Gesicht springt und einen abschleckt 

 

lol das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur abnicken... und Frauentauglich ist der Vorschlag auch noch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Um die ganzen praktikablen Vorschläge hier noch zu komplettieren: Neue Freundin suchen :-D

----------

## think4urs11

Die Lösung hat aber mit Abstand den höchsten zu erwartenden Implementierungsaufwand, sowohl zeitlich wie monetär.

Vielleicht tuns ja auch Oropax für die bestehende Holde.

----------

## Finswimmer

So, jetzt mal wieder was Produktives...  :Wink: 

Gestern kam das Entwicklungboard an. Erste Versuche mit Beispielcode haben auch schon geklappt.

Abends auf meinem LUG-Treffen habe ich einen ersten Einstieg in C bekommen, denn ich werde alles in C schreiben, per GCC crosscompilen und dann auf den Microcontroller spielen.

Natürlich baue ich das erstmal alles in Groß und später, wenn alles klappt in Klein.

Ich könnte fast wetten, dass ich den Vibrationsalarm am Ende als zu schwach empfinde und einfach weiterschlafe  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## 69719

Welchen Microcontroller verwendest du jetzt? Viel Spaß mit C... und nicht süchtig werden!

----------

## Finswimmer

 *escor wrote:*   

> Welchen Microcontroller verwendest du jetzt? Viel Spaß mit C... und nicht süchtig werden!

 

AVR Tiny2313

Süchtig? Bin ich jetzt schon..Ich hab sooo viele Ideen und so wenig Zeit...

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Welchen Microcontroller verwendest du jetzt? Viel Spaß mit C... und nicht süchtig werden! 
> 
> AVR Tiny2313
> 
> Süchtig? Bin ich jetzt schon..Ich hab sooo viele Ideen und so wenig Zeit...
> ...

 

Evtl. klärt sich damit ja dann das Problem mit der Freundin   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *escor wrote:*   Welchen Microcontroller verwendest du jetzt? Viel Spaß mit C... und nicht süchtig werden! 
> 
> AVR Tiny2313
> 
> Süchtig? Bin ich jetzt schon..Ich hab sooo viele Ideen und so wenig Zeit...
> ...

 

So wenig Zeit kommt ja daher, dass PC etc definitiv an zweiter Stelle steht...

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*    *escor wrote:*   Welchen Microcontroller verwendest du jetzt? Viel Spaß mit C... und nicht süchtig werden! 
> 
> AVR Tiny2313
> 
> Süchtig? Bin ich jetzt schon..Ich hab sooo viele Ideen und so wenig Zeit...
> ...

 

Ohoh, dann steht deine Freundin (höchstens) an dritter stelle, tztztz.

An erster Stelle steht doch dein Doktortitel, oder?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evildad

Ich glaub das musste er schreiben weil seine Freundin sicher hier mitliest.

Hallo Freundin *wink*

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Für welches Entwicklungsboard haste dich denn entschieden?

Ich hab damals das STK500 benutzt, aber das ist ein klein wenig Overkill für so eine Aufgabe  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist es:

Ebay-Link

Bin noch nicht so weit gekommen.

Ich wollte gestern nun eine Kleinigkeit selbst schreiben, aber ich hatte Probleme, die include Dateien zu finden.

avr-libc ist installiert, aber trotzdem sehe ich nichts von einer tiny2313 oder io Datei...

Tobi

----------

## cfreak200

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das ist es:
> 
> Ebay-Link
> 
> Bin noch nicht so weit gekommen.
> ...

 

#include <avr/io.h> 

und die entsprechende Option beim compiler sollten dir helfen z.B.: avr-gcc -mmcu=attiny2313 main.c

Generell sollte man den entsprechenden µC über die Compilerparameter einstellen, weil so der Code auch leicht auf andere (o.Ä. µC's) portierbar ist.

Bei mir liegen die .h's & .o's in /lib/avr ab.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Das ist es:
> 
> Ebay-Link
> 
> Bin noch nicht so weit gekommen.
> ...

 

Danke!

Das haben mein Bruder und ich gestern auch herausgefunden...Hat 3 Stunden gedauert, da ein Beispielcode nicht für den GCC sondern den ICC ausgelegt war.

Nun geht das aber, und ich kann mich voller Elan meinem weiteren Plan widmen:

- Taster und LCD kaufen

- einbauen

- testen

- uhrenquarz ansteuern und justieren

LCD: Klick mich

Abgesehen davon, dass es riesig ist, glaubst du, dass kann mein AVR ansteuern?

Auf dem Board ist für das LCD anscheinend ein 14-Pin Port schon vorgesehen.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## cfreak200

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> Danke!
> ...

 

Der Atiny ist glaub ich etwas spaerlich mit Pins ausgestattet. Das koennte eng werden. Ich habe selbst bis jetzt noch keine Display's angesteuert allerdings habe ich schon die verschiedensten Schnittstellen gesehn. Teilweise parallel angesteuert und teilweise seriell. Seriell waere nur dann brauchbar, wenn du noch einen USART frei hast ansonsten brauchst du halt irgendwas um die ~12 Pins fuer das Display und die hat der Tiny wohl nicht ueber  :Smile: 

Ich programmiere meinen Kram meistens auf ATMega8/32/64 je nachdem wieviele Schnittstellen ich brauche. Als ich nach Displays gesucht hatte bin ich u.A. auf diese [1] Seite gestoßen welche recht gut zeigt wie das funktionieren (kann) um mal einen Überblick zu bekommen. Auf der Webseite von Ulrich Radig [2] bekommt man auch einen recht guten Einblick in die Realisierung diverser Projekte.

[1] http://www.sprut.de/electronic/lcd/index.htm#typen

[2] http://www.ulrichradig.de/index.html

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Also die Ansteuerung von Displays ist eigentlich immer gleich, egal wie groß das Display ist.

Ich nutze für sowas die LCD-Library von Peter Fleury (Link hab ich grad nicht zu Hand, sollte aber unter den ersten Google Hits sein). Die bietet dir alle Funktionen schon an, die du zum Ansteuern brauchst, und der Anschluss ist auch recht gut erklärt.

Du brauchst auch gar keine 12 Pins fürs Display, ich glaube da brauchst du tatsächlich nur 7-8 oder sowas. Wieviele hat der Tiny denn über?

----------

## firefly

die LCD-module kennen meist 2 modi wie Daten zum LCD gesendet werden können.

Zum einen den 8Bit modus und zum anderen den 4Bit modus.

Der 8bit modus ist auf software seite etwas einfacher, da keine "Konvertierung" vorgenommen werden muss. Das Datenbyte wird direkt gesendet.

Hat aber den nachteil das man 12 pins benötigt (8pins für die Daten und 4 pins für die Steuerung).

Beim 4 bit modus stehen wie die 4bit andeuten nur 4Bit/Pins für die Datenübertragung zur Verfügung. In diesem modus wird das Datenbyte in 2 schritten übetragen.

Je nachdem wie es im Datenblatt des LCD-Controllers beschrieben werden zuerst die 4 höchstwertigen Bits (bits 4-7) und danach die 4 niederwertigsten Bits (Bits 0-3)

Die 4Bits werden auch als nibble bezeichnet.

Das hat den vorteil das nur ein Port (= 8Bits) benötigt wird um ein LCD anzusteuern.

----------

## hoschi

"Vibrationswecker selbst programmieren"...habt ihr auch so ein Gefuehl..."Meine Freundin wacht immer auf"...YES!

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

